# FR: être + participe passé + de / par - préposition devant l'agent du passif



## Wanna_Spain

Hi everyone,

I am studying "le passif" and I find that I can use both "par" and "de", but I don't understand the difference. In my book they say:

- PAR: met en valeur la caractère d'agent réel qui fait vraiment l'action
- DE: se rapproche du complément de cause, de moyen ou de manière

Examples: Cette avenue est bordée D'arbres 
Les cambrioleurs ont été arrêtés PAR les policiers

That's everything they say, and as I said I don't understand whether I should write one or the other.

Thank you


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

Anyway, you can always use par : Cette avenue est bordée par des arbres .

I suppose your book means that PAR is used for by and that DE is used for with.

Does that help?


----------



## Wanna_Spain

Well, probably in the next exam I will have to distinguish between them, and since my native language is Spanish, I would like to be a little bit more sure with a brief explanation


----------



## Lacuzon

Well,


*De* can be used with:
*Inanimated objects* : Deux pantalons et trois robes composaient sa garde-robe -> Sa garde-robe était composée de deux pantalons et de trois robes (but you could also say par deux pantalons et par trois robes).
Des arbres bordent cette allée -> Cette allée est bordée d'arbres (you could also say par des arbres)

*Feeling verbs* : Ses professeurs l'appréciaient ->Elle était appréciée de ses professeurs (but you could also say par ses professeurs).
Paul aime virginie -> Virginie est aimée de Paul (you could also say par Paul)

Is it clearer?


----------



## jann

_Par_ is more active than _de_... so we tend prefer _par_ for sentences that talk about someone actually doing something, and _de_ for sentences that are more descriptive.  It's a question of the aspect of the meaning that you want to emphasize.

If there are trees bordering the road, there's nothing particularly active about that.  The trees just exist, they don't make any effort to be there.  It's a state of being... so we tend to use _de_, which is more passive, because it's not terribly logical to emphasize on the tree's "act" of being next to the road.  

On the other hand, if the police arrested the burglars, that was an actual action, and it does in fact make sense to point out that the police were the agents of the burglars' arrest... so we tend to use _par_ instead.


----------



## geostan

Lacuzon said:


> Cette avenue est bordée par des arbres.



Would you really say this?

Anyway, I think the explanation given in Wanna Spain's post is generally applicable.

Here is an explanation by the BDL that might help:

Banque de dépannage linguistique - Préposition devant le complément d'agent


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi geostan,

Yes I could say that!


----------



## Maître Capello

As far as I'm concerned, I would never say that. I'd only say _de_: _Cette avenue est bordée *d'*arbres._


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
j'ai une question bête : on peut vraiment considérer cette phrase comme un passif ?? Bordée n'est pas attribut du sujet, ici, accompagné d'un complément ??


----------



## CapnPrep

TitTornade said:


> j'ai une question bête : on peut vraiment considérer cette phrase comme un passif ??


Oui, dans la mesure que la phrase active _Des arbres bordent cette avenue_ est admissible, on peut vraiment considérer _Cette avenue est bordée d'arbres_ comme un passif. Il est vrai que d'habitude le complément d'agent (introduit par _par_ ou par _de_) n'est pas obligatoire, mais il l'est avec ce verbe (et avec quelques autres comme _suivre_, _précéder_, etc. exprimant une position ou une séquence).


----------



## Wanna_Spain

Hi, I have found this:

PAR ou DE à la voix passive ? Cours de français - Grammaire française


> • La majorité des verbes sont suivis de *PAR* :
> 
> _ La souris est mangée *par* le chat._
> 
> • Certains verbes sont suivis de *DE* :
> 
> accompagné de..., admiré de..., adoré de..., aimé de..., apprécié de..., bordé de...,
> connu de..., couvert de..., décoré de..., détesté de..., entouré de..., équipé de..., estimé de...,
> fatigué de..., haï de..., lassé de..., précédé de..., respecté de..., suivi de... etc.
> 
> _ Le pré est entouré *d'*arbres.
> La route est bordée *de* peupliers.
> Les murs sont décorés *de* tableaux.
> Il est aimé *de* tous._



Thanks every one


----------



## docribeiro

Hey guys!
Do you say "Il est respecté par tous" or "Il est respecté de tous"?


----------



## Maître Capello

Both are possible. I'd say that _par_ is more common and _de_ more literary.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous, j'ai une question relative au sujet "se faire -- passif".

Par exemple, si on dit "Il se fait aimer par les autres." / " Il se fait aimes des autres." […] peut-on employer indifféremment "des" et "par les" ?

Et en tout cas, on ne dit pas "Ill se fait aimer aux autres" dans le sens passif, non ?

Merci d'avance de me confirmer ou me corriger !


----------



## geostan

Personally, se faire aimer par... sounds a little too physical for the context, but perhaps not.

[…]


----------



## janpol

A mon avis, "se faire aimer aux autres" ne marche pas . "Se faire aimer par les autres" se dit mais, personnellement, je préfère "se faire aimer des autres".


----------



## Anna-chonger

Pourtant, si on change le verbe, disons, en "_coiffer_", on n'emploie plus "à" ou "de" comme préposition, mais "par" ou "à", je suppose ?

>>_ se faire coiffer *à / par *une très bonne coiffeuse

_Merci encore de votre attention !


----------



## geostan

En ce cas, je dirais *se faire coiffer par*. Grammaticalement, on pourrait justifier *se faire coiffer à*, je suppose, mais la construction avec *par* me semble beaucoup plus naturelle.


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> A mon avis, "se faire aimer aux autres" ne marche  pas . "Se faire aimer par les autres" se dit mais, personnellement, je  préfère "se faire aimer des autres".






geostan said:


> Grammaticalement, on pourrait justifier *se faire coiffer à*, je suppose


 Non, la préposition _à_ est incorrecte dans ce cas ; seul _par_ convient ici.

_se faire coiffer *par* une coiffeuse_


----------



## janpol

CapnPrep said:


> on peut vraiment considérer _Cette avenue est bordée d'arbres comme un passif. _


Quand la phrase est au présent, oui, sans doute mais si elle est au passé composé qu'en est-il ?
- elle a été bordée d'arbres et elle ne l'est plus ?
- à l'occasion de la venue prochaine du Président de la République dans la ville et dans le but de "faire joli", cette avenue a été bordée au moyen d'arbustes par les employés municipaux ?
un autre exemple : en algèbre, une valeur inconnue est représentée par la lettre "x".
Les mathématiques sont une science désincarnée où la personnalité de l'agent-mathématicien n'ayant aucune importance sur la démarche qui va conduire au résultat s'efface. Pourtant la lettre x qui n'est douée d'aucune volonté n'est qu'un moyen et non pas un agent.


----------

